# First time out with the new setup



## jimbofoxman (Jul 31, 2017)

Been 15 yrs since I've camped. Went out in the middle of the Manistee National Forest and found a spot. Tent is a Pro-Z from AutoAnything. It is also made by Napier. Super easy to setup. Assemble it on the ground is the easiest, just like a regular tent then lift it on and secure. Once you've done it a couple times it could be a 10 minute job. I ended up taking the fly and undoing part of it as it was super humid. 3/4 of the fly was on and covering the tent as their was still enough drops coming off the trees from the earlier rains.


Things I learned;

- Any noise freaks me out.........I'm always thinking is that a bear or a Sasquatch? The problems of an over thinker. In reality all I heard was the normal nightly chirping, a far off owl, some jeeps coming back from somewhere and a train.

- Sitting around the campfire is boring when solo. So come up with something to do until bed time. Not a big reader.



Dispersed Camping by Jim Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

That looks interesting. So the tent sits right there in your truck bed? Kinda neat not having to be on the ground.

I figured I'd be terrified camping solo, but I hadn't thought about it being boring. Now I can imagine how it could be, you're right, being solo at a campfire sounds lonely.

But, you tried it out, so that's cool! Next time bring a friend or a dog, lol


----------



## Oldmaninthewoods (Jan 15, 2018)

I too camp alone but I really don't find it boring. I've had coyotes sneak in and believe it or not sniff me. It would take a direct attack for me to go defensive but I really don't feel scared.


----------



## pascoroof (Jul 2, 2020)

Looks like so much fun!
www.pascoroofingcompany.com


----------

